
What happens when Imgur goes out of business? - ComputerGuru
https://neosmart.net/blog/2017/what-happens-when-imgur-goes-out-of-business/
======
draw_down
Same thing happens every time. They offer a free service, it gains popularity,
becomes the de facto host, costs increase, they gain few paying customers (or
other revenue sources), they try to add value in various ways, it doesn't
work, they go bust, someone says "hey, it only takes a weekend to throw
together an image host. I could do that...", and the cycle begins again.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Read the article, and in particular, either the last line or the footnote. So
very true.

